# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Brain-computer interface devices >  Cognigame, brain-computer interface, Festo AG & Co. KG, Esslingen am Neckar, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Festo AG & Co. KG

Home page - festo.com/cognigame

----------


## Airicist

Festo CogniGame

Published on Apr 19, 2012




> Festo CogniGame -- control by the power of thought 
> CogniGame is a reinterpretation of a well-known video game that was launched on the market in the 1970s. As in table tennis, the players used a joystick in order to move a bar up and down the screen to keep a ball in play.

----------


## Airicist

Cognigame - Brain-computer interface

Published on Aug 13, 2015




> With its CogniGame, Festo is presenting thought control of electric drivers for the first time ever. The utilised industrial controller is part of our innovative automation platform CPX.

----------

